# 4QMMT and other literature?



## arapahoepark (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone know of any old perspective treatments of 4QMMT and other intertestamental literature? I know of Justification and Variegated Nomism (do they dive in 4QMMT?), are there others? I came across Craig Evans' From Jesus to the Church and he seems to side with the NPP, using intertestamental literature Of Paul, James, Mattathias, and Phinehas: Works and Reckoned Righteousness | Words on the Word
Other treatments seem to say 'yeah well thats probably true (referring NPP interpretations).


----------

